# le fait que + mode



## Graham Butler

J’ai remarqué dans la presse, à la télé et ailleurs que les Français utilisent souvent le subjonctif après cette expression: ‘le fait qu’il soit arrivé..’ etc.
Etant donné que c’est un *fait* et donc sans possibilité de doute, cet usage me semble curieux.  Est-ce peut-être sous l’influence de l’expression ‘malgré le fait que’ qui mérite le subjonctif puisqu’elle est synomyme de ‘quoique/bien que’?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir également la discussion sur malgré que + subjonctif / malgré le fait que + mode / malgré + substantif.


----------



## xav

Vous avez raison, en toute logique on devrait dire :
"Le fait qu'il a eu un accident crée une certaine méfiance",
puisque ce fait est avéré, ou supposé tel.
Mais c'est bien le subjonctif qui est correct.

Cela vient probablement de la version antérieure de la même expression :
"Qu'il ait eu un accident crée une certaine méfiance".
("Le fait" est superflu) ; en fait, une telle phrase met l'accent sur l'implication logique plus que sur la vérité de la prémisse ; c'est le verbe affirmatif, à l'indicatif, qui authentifie celle-ci. Avec d'autre verbes ou d'autres modes,  la prémisse peut être douteuse, et on retrouve alors une configuration plus classique :
"Qu'il ait eu un accident créerait une certaine méfiance".
"Qu'il ait eu un accident apparaît vraisemblable"
(sujet)
"Qu'il ait eu un accident, c'est ce qu'on est en train de vérifier"
(apposition au sujet "c'", je pense).

On n'aura en revanche pas la même ambiguïté en position de COD :
"On est en train de vérifier qu'il a eu ... [ou : s'il  a eu...]"

Au total, cet emploi peu cohérent du subjonctif nous vient sans doute, une fois de plus, du latin.


----------



## raphaelenka

Il semblerait que dans le LAROUSSE GRAMMAIRE il soit écrit:


> On emploie, sans différence appréciable de valeur, l'indicatif ou le subjonctif dans la subordonnée introduite par "le fait que". Ex.: Le fait que la fièvre ait baissé est un signe favorable. Le fait qu'on n'a (ou n'ait) pas relevé de preuves contre lui ne signifie pas qu'il soit innocent.


----------



## Anna-chonger

bonjour,
je croyais qu'après "le fait que" on utilisait l'indicatif, mais j'ai vu plusieurs personnes dans le forum qui avaient écrit "le fait que + subj.", donc je voudrais vérifier avec vous. merci !


----------



## janpol

C'est le subjonctif qui me vient spontanément à l'esprit après "le fait que" mais il faudrait prendre quelques exemples pour voir...


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour Anna,

C'est aussi le subjonctif qui me vient spontanément. On utilise l'indicatif si l'expression est « _le fait *est *que »_


----------



## Donaldos

Mais comme pour un certain nombre d'expressions le choix de l'indicatif est aussi possible, lorsqu'il s'agit d'accentuer la réalité d'un fait (soit l'excuse habituelle lorsqu'il s'agit de justifier la coexistence des deux modes...). En pratique, je ne suis pas convaincu que cette nuance soit déterminante ni très employée (du moins pas de façon délibérée).


----------



## Icetrance

En partant de ce que je lis dans les livres de grammaire française , c'est que le subjonctif n'est employé après le syntagme "le fait que" que si le mot "fait" a le sens de "pensée". C'est-à-dire l'idée en tête de quelque chose, et non pas de sa réalité. Cela veut dire alors que ce qui est en question n'est pas considéré dans son existence, mais dans sa pensée même. Par contre, si l'indicatif est suivi de "le fait que", on parle donc d'une realité qui est en train de se confirmer par le locuteur. 

Tout ça, c'est en principe. Ce qui arrive en pratique, c'est tout autre chose. Je reconnais pourtant que le subjonctif est bel et bien préféré en France après le syntagme "le fait que." 

Vous savez tous que les règles de grammaire et sa pratique, ce sont deux choses différentes.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dirais plutôt que tant l'indicatif que le subjonctif sont corrects et utilisés. En tout cas, la distinction mentionnée ci-dessus me paraît tout à fait arbitraire.


----------



## Icetrance

Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai tendance à entendre très, très souvent en France "le fait que + subjonctif."

Pourquoi ma distinction est-elle arbitraire pour toi? Ce n'est pas inventé par moi-même, mais par certains auteurs des livres de grammaire. D'ailleurs, relatif à ce sujet, je lis des choses qui me paraîssent bien embrouillées.

Peut-être n'est pas correcte mon idée, mais voici mon autre interprétation (l'une en quoi j'ai plus de confiance). Maintenant, je deviens la proie de vous tous en hasardant ce qui suit)

Voilà c'est parti:

_Le fait que vous soyez mon voisin ne vous donne pas le droit de vous mêler dans mes affaires =_ Le subjonctif s'emploie ici pour démontrer que le locuteur n'aime pas trop avouer que cet individu est bel et bien son voisin (fait difficile à accepter)

_Le fait que vous êtes mon voisin ne vous donne pas le droit de vous mêler dans mes affaires =_ L'indicatif s'emploie pour souligner que le locuteur accepte plus ou moins qui est son voisin, même si celui-là ne s'en réjouit pas. Ce voisin est là et ne s'en va pas.


----------



## mikael.toronto

Intéressant. Pour ma part j'utilise le subjonctif de manière systématique. Et quand je lis à haute voix l'exemple du voisin en utilisant l'indicatif, ça sonne faux.

le fait que tu aies mangé une pomme
le fait est que tu as mangé une pomme


----------



## Nicomon

Tout est question de contexte. L'exemple du voisin avec l'indicatif m'agace aussi - et c'est en pensant à une phrase de ce genre que j'ai écrit plus haut que le subjonctif me vient spontanément.

Mais je ne nie pas le fait que l'indicatif est  souvent correct aussi. Il ne me choque pas du tout dans la phrase qui suit, de Mauriac. En fait, le subjonctif me semblerait moins approprié. 

_Les oppositions que j'ai pu susciter dans ma ville natale ne sont pas liées au fait que *je suis* Bordelais. _


----------



## chlapec

Mes divagations:
L'expression "le fait que" est toujours le debut d'une phrase subordonnée, de façon que le choix du mode du verbe dépendra de ce qu'on exprime dans la principale.
Ça se voit dans la phrase de Nicomon...:

"Mais je ne nie pas le fait que l'indicatif est souvent correct">>"Le fait que l'indicatif est souvent correct ne peut pas être nié"

...où dans l'exemple tiré de Mauriac: _Les oppositions que j'ai pu susciter dans ma ville natale ne sont pas liées au fait que *je suis* Bordelais.>>>_Le fait que je suis bordelais n'est pas lié..."

Il semble que, si le verbe dans la principale est à la forme négative, renforçant la réalité du fait, l'usage de l'indicatif devient moins forcé.


----------



## Maître Capello

Icetrance said:


> Pourquoi ma distinction est-elle arbitraire pour toi? Ce n'est pas inventé par moi-même, mais par certains auteurs des livres de grammaire.


J'avais bien compris que ça venait de livres de grammaire… Je ne ressens toutefois pas la nuance qu'ils indiquent. D'autres éminents grammairiens tel Grevisse ne font d'ailleurs pas non plus la distinction que tu cites, raison pour laquelle je la prends avec des pincettes.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai lu une phrase qui est la suivante :
Le fait qu'on n'ait rien vu ne prouve pas qu'il y ait rien.
mais je me demande pourquoi on a mis le verbe après "le fait que" au subjonctif puisqu'il s'agit d'un fait, non ? Et de plus, "le fait que" n'exige pas forcément un subjonctif, alors comment choisit-on le mode du verbe ?


----------



## Donaldos

On n'est pas obligé de choisir et lorsqu'on le fait, ce n'est pas forcément pour respecter une logique (en l'occurrence, celui qui a écrit cette phrase a peut-être agi par habitude s'il utilise systématiquement le subjonctif  après "le fait que..." par exemple). On aurait en tout cas pu avoir l'indicatif.

Le fait qu'il s'agisse d'un fait ne suffit pas à écarter l'emploi du subjonctif. L'emploi de ce mode va au-delà de l'opposition un peu grossière entre subjonctif et réalité (domaine traditionnel de l'indicatif) dans laquelle certains font parfois l'erreur de voir une règle. Il n'y a donc pas de quoi être surpris outre mesure ici.

PS/ on pourrait aussi discuter de la seconde moitié de la phrase...


----------



## tilt

Donaldos said:


> Le fait qu'il s'*agisse *d'un fait...


Il est délibéré, ce subjonctif, ou mis ici par pure "habitude" ? 
Quoi qu'il en soit, je suis d'accord avec ton explication.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Donc, c'est-à-dire qu'on peut toujours employer indifféremment les deux modes ?


----------



## Donaldos

C'est toujours difficile de répondre par "toujours" (ou "jamais") et les réponses concernant le subjonctif sont de toute façon rarement satisfaisantes pour ceux qui apprennent le français.

Je n'ai pas de bon contre-exemple qui me vienne à l'esprit mais il en existe peut-être. Je pense toutefois que, dans une grande majorité des cas, tu peux choisir le mode qui te plaît. Et avec l'habitude, peut-être que toi aussi tu finiras par trouver l'un plus naturel que l'autre...


----------



## joaquinrobe

D'abord je vous dis que le français n'est pas ma langue maternelle, mais  j'ai trouvé quelque chose d'intéressant. Google rend 105,000,000  résultats pour "le fait qu'il soit", alors qu'il en rend 101,000,000  pour "le fait qu'il est". Je ne comprends pas pourquoi certains disent  ici que l'indicatif est rare ou pas fréquent. Ce qui est intéressant  c'est que, si l'on regarde le type de phrases qu'on peut trouver, elles  sont un peu différentes. 

Alors, je vous demande, vous qui êtes francophones: 
Quel mode utiliseriez-vous dans ces exemples ? Indicatif ou subjonctif ?

"Je voudrais attirer l'attention sur le fait qu'il (est / soit) important d'y réfléchir sérieusement avant que..."

"Le _logos_ est doublement caractérisé par le fait qu'il (est / soit) articulé et porteur de signification".

"J'ai le cœur brisé et le fait qu'il (est / soit)  arrêté ne m'empêche pas de souffrir"

"C'est vrai. Personne n'a jamais mis en doute le fait qu'il (est/ soit) difficile..."

Si vous avez répondu que l'on peut utiliser n'importe quel dans tous les  exemples, il n'y a donc aucune différence entre l'indicatif et le  subjonctif. Mais si vous croyez qu'il serait plus normal d'utiliser  l'indicatif dans les deux premières phrases, et le subjonctif dans les  autres, je crois que je pourrais esquisser une explication, très  similaire en fait à l'espagnol. L'indicatif est toujours très proche aux  assertions et, dans ce sens-là, à la nouveauté de l'information qu'on  présente à l'interlocuteur. Quant on mentionne quelque chose qui est  déjà connu, c'est comme si l'on ne faisait pas une affirmation, mais  seulement une indication ou signalisation.

C'est pourquoi, au cas où vous pensez qu'il serait mieux de dire "soit"  dans la dernière phrase, il faut utiliser là le subjonctif. En effet,  bien qu'il s'agisse d'une affirmation (car on dit qu'on ne met pas en  doute quelque chose), c'est une affirmation différente et spéciale: on  admet une information qui est déjà partagée. En espagnol, au moins,  cette distinction sert à expliquer quelques différences entre les deux  modes. Mais, voilà, j'attends votre réponse.


----------



## quinoa

Icetrance said:


> _Le fait que vous soyez mon voisin ne vous donne pas le droit de vous mêler dans mes affaires =_ Le subjonctif s'emploie ici pour démontrer que le locuteur n'aime pas trop avouer que cet individu est bel et bien son voisin (fait difficile à accepter)
> 
> _Le fait que vous êtes mon voisin ne vous donne pas le droit de vous mêler dans mes affaires =_ L'indicatif s'emploie pour souligner que le locuteur accepte plus ou moins qui est son voisin, même si celui-là ne s'en réjouit pas. Ce voisin est là et ne s'en va pas.


 
La nuance relevée ici me semble fort judicieuse, et tout à fait défendable.


----------



## Maître Capello

joaquinrobe said:


> Quel mode utiliseriez-vous dans ces exemples ? Indicatif ou subjonctif ?
> "Je voudrais attirer l'attention sur le fait qu'il (est / soit) important d'y réfléchir sérieusement avant que..."
> "Le _logos_ est doublement caractérisé par le fait qu'il (est / soit) articulé et porteur de signification".
> "J'ai le cœur brisé et le fait qu'il (est / soit)  arrêté ne m'empêche pas de souffrir"
> "C'est vrai. Personne n'a jamais mis en doute le fait qu'il (est/ soit) difficile..."


Ces exemples sont intéressants, car je mettrais sans hésiter l'indicatif aux deux premiers et le subjonctif au troisième. Quant au dernier, les deux modes me semblent naturels.

Je ne sais pas si cela joue un rôle ou non, mais on peut remarquer que _le fait que_ joue le rôle de COI (ou en tout cas de complément prépositionnel) dans les deux premiers, de sujet dans le troisième, et de COD dans le dernier…


----------



## Icetrance

Bonjour!

Je ne sais pas ce qui gouverne tes choix entre indicatif et subjonctif ici, Maître Capello. Serait-il question de voir moins de subjectivité dans les deux premières phrases, à la différence de la troisième où tu sembles sentir moins d'objectivité? Et alors dans la quatrième?

Je sais qu'en certains cas "facultatifs" le subjonctif est préféré si l'on veut donner un sens plus "affectif" à la phrase, ou bien qu'on veut témoigner de son doute de quoi que ce soit.

Une très intérressante discussion, je dois dire...


----------



## savin

Bonjour ,

Un livre de grammaire souligne que les sous-phrases introduites par la locution subordonnante "le fait que" admettent tant le subjonctif que l'indicatif.

En outre, dans les sous-phrases introduites par les locutions "du fait que, par le fait que, dans le fait que, sur le fait que" l'indicatif domine.

Si on avait  alors une phrase comme celle-ci: je m'étonne ou je suis étonnée  par le fait que tu  as /aies fait cela, quel serait le bon mode?

Le verbe s'étonner exige le subjonctif mais la locution "par le fait" que exige l'indicatif.  

Merci d'avance !!


----------



## Maître Capello

savin said:


> Le verbe s'étonner exige le subjonctif mais la locution "par le fait" que exige l'indicatif.


Attention, _s'étonner_ ne demande le subjonctif que lorsqu'il est suivi d'une proposition subordonnée et non lorsqu'il est suivi d'un substantif comme _le fait_. D'autre part, ce livre de grammaire dit bien que « l'indicatif domine », mais il ne dit pas que le subjonctif est impossible. 

_Je m'étonne du fait que tu aies fait cela._ (On dit _être étonné *par*_, mais _s'étonner *de*_.)

Quoi qu'il en soit, la phrase est inutilement compliquée et on aura avantage à dire simplement :

_Je m'étonne que tu aies fait cela._


----------



## nauvillain

Selon moi, beaucoup de français font un usage excessif du subjonctif avec 'le fait que', tout simplement parce que le subjonctif est généralement utilisé après 'que'. De la même manière, ils utilisent le subjonctif après 'après que', à tort et sans débat cette fois-là.

Que les deux modes soient possibles ne me choque pas: mais ayant vécu hors de France pendant un certain temps maintenant, je remarque que quand je parle français, j'utilise plus souvent l'indicatif après 'le fait que' (je dois faire un effort supplémentaire pour me rappeler les règles, et si la logique intervient, je mets plus souvent l'indicatif. Auparavant, quand c'était par habitude, le subjonctif prenait le dessus).


----------



## Tsporting

"Le fait que" est toujours suivi par le subjonctif ou ça dépend du contexte?
Merci

Le fait que ce soit moche.
Le fait qu'il est en retard.
par example


----------



## mehoul

Je dirais : toujours le subjonctif. Attention à ne pas confondre avec l'expression "le fait est que..."


----------



## Tsporting

Donc on dirais -le fait qu'il soit en retard nous empêche de partir tout de suite. Même si on sais qu'il est en retard, ce n'est pas une opinion, c'est ça?

Merci


----------



## mehoul

Non, c'est moi qui avais tort. On peut utiliser l'indicatif pour un fait avéré.


----------



## Dr Ralph

Pfou... je sens que je vais rallumer la guerre entre les Little Endians du subjonctif et les Big Endians de l'indicatif.

_On ne peut nier le fait que chaque francophone a son idée sur la question._

_Le fait que chaque francophone ait son idée sur la question contribue à l'obscurcir._

Fait avéré + indicatif ; supposition, hypothèse, idée + subjonctif. C'est comme ça que je ferais la différence mais je ne suis pas grammairien.

Pour faire un parallèle (qui vaut ce qu'il vaut), avant que + subjonctif (puisque par définition le futur est hypothétique), après que + indicatif (puisque par définition le passé est réalisé).

_Edit: Mehoul a posté entretemps dans la même direction_.


----------



## Roméo31

*Le fait que en début de phrase (comme c'est le cas dans les phrases initiales) + mode indicatif ou subjonctif.*

Les différences et même les nuances que certains cherchent à introduire en la matière sont à prendre avec des pincettes (comme dirait Me C).

Voyons ce qu'en disent les deux plus grands (en tout cas, à mon avis) grammairiens contemporains (c'est moi qui graisse et souligne) :

*1.*  Grevisse/Goosse (_Le Bon usage_, dernière éd. à ce jour) :


> *Le fait que peut être suivi de l’indicatif ou du subjonctif, sans qu’il soit toujours possible de voir une nuance.*
> 
> Ex. de l’indic. : Il faut convenir que les oppositions que j’ai pu susciter dans ma ville natale ne sont pas liées au fait que je suis Bordelais (Mauriac, dans le Figaro litt., 21 oct. 1965). — Il y a d’un côté le fait que la vie en son principe même est en expansion (Ikor, Murmures de la guerre, p. 109). [...]
> 
> Ex. du subj. : Le fait que nous ayons nos plus gros chagrins avec les femmes qui ne sont pas “ notre genre ” ne tient pas seulement à cette dérision du destin(Proust, Rech., t. III, p. 1022). — Jamais ne joue un rôle dans votre esprit le faitque cet enfant ne soit pas heureux (Montherl., Demain il fera jour, I, 1) [...]




*2*. J. Hanse (il est dommage que je ne puisse tout citer) :


> Quand_ le fait que_ forme avec un verbe le sujet de la phrase,* on emploie souvent le subj., même si le fait est bien établi ; l'indicatif est permis. [...]
> 
> C'est une erreur de prétendre que le choix du mode dépend du degré de réalité reconnu au fait en question,* de l'influence qu'il exerce ou non, ou que le subj. s'explique par une appréciation, par l'affectivité [...]



Hanse précise toutefois que l'emploi de l'indicatif est parfois utile ou même nécessaire pour situer le fait exactement dans le temps.
Comp. à cet égard _Le fait qu'il soit en voyage nous privera de... _(est-il déjà en voyage ?) et _Le fait qu'il sera en voyage nous privera de..._
L'emploi du conditionnel (temps de l'indicatif) permet d'exprimer une éventualité : _Le fait qu'il y aurait préméditation aggraverait son cas._

Il convient donc de se garder de faire siens les raffinements infondés de certains grammairiens dans ce domaine (J. Girodet, par ex.).


----------



## Dr Ralph

C'est bien ce que je disais... Les grammairiens savent bien mieux que moi ce que je devrais dire. N'ayant pas appris le français dans les cours de l'école mais dans les cours de l'école, je situe le fait dans le ressenti de son existence par rapport au futur subjectif que l'hypothèse d'une éventualité différente pourrait lui accorder. Enfin, à titre indicatif, bien sûr.

Et comme le disait le philosophe auquel j'ai emprunté le pseudonyme en toute immodestie mais avec une infinie révérence : "j'aime beaucoup les paysans..."


----------



## Kittybub

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Le registre est familier et on se tutoie. 

J'ai un doute :

J'espère que le fait que je ne *pouvais *pas faire les corrections hier n'a pas été un problème

J'espère que le fait que je *n'ai pas pu *faire les corrections...

J'espère que le fait que je* n'eût pas* faire les corrections...  - mais peut-être cela veut dire que je n'étais pas obligée?

J'espère que le fait que je *n'aie pas pu* faire les corrections...

Désolée si ce fil est trop similaire à un fil déjà existant, j'ai bien regardé mais peut-être je ne l'ai pas trouvé.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme déjà dit au début de ce fil, les deux modes sont possibles après _le fait que_. Toutefois, comme le registre est familier, les subjonctifs imparfait et plus-que-parfait sont exclus, ces temps étant exclusivement littéraires (voir ce fil). L'imparfait (de l'indicatif comme du subjonctif) n'est d'ailleurs de toute façon guère adapté, le verbe devant avoir un aspect achevé. Autrement dit, il reste le passé composé et le subjonctif passé, avec une préférence pour ce dernier :

_le fait que je n'*ai* pas *pu *faire les corrections_ 
_le fait que je n'*aie* pas *pu *faire les corrections_ 

P.S.:  _le fait que je n'eût pas faire les corrections_ 
Au subjonctif imparfait, la phrase serait : _le fait que je* ne pusse pas* faire les corrections_…
Et au subjonctif plus-que-parfait : _le fait que je* n'eusse pas pu* faire les corrections_…
_le fait que je n'*eus* pas *à* faire les corrections_ = le fait que je n'ai pas été obligé de faire les corrections


----------

